# UK Citizen Looking to Move to the US



## Stuart_Eustace (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi,

I am a UK citizen currently living in Portugal.

Is there anybody out there that would mind looking at my CV to tell me whether I would have a chance at all of achieving a green card in order to work in the US on a permanent basis?

Would really appreciate any feedback or help you are able to provide.

Stuart


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Stuart_Eustace said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a UK citizen currently living in Portugal.
> 
> ...


Answer these questions. I'm only interested in yeses.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html


----------

